# Ankona Copperhead Questions



## Jax_0A9 (Apr 5, 2013)

I am looking into ordering a copperhead. I have a few questions. 

1. 40 hp or 60 hp etec? Pros/cons
2. Anyone have a picture of a center console with the jump seat in front of it? Any pictures of their copperhead set up would be great. 
3. With the Etec 20" shaft is hydraulic jack plate needed? 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

Pro's
you have 20 more HP
your engine doesnt work as hard at cruising speeds
better gas milage 
weighs the same

Con's
you pay a little more
brazil whatever his name is now is jealous and mad at you because its not a 25hp or a setup that  he approves 
[smiley=stirthepot.gif]
it weighs the same

Realistically the only con is that it is more money.  If you have the money. there are no cons that matter.  Go for the 60HP

Loki in davie has on with jumpseat and 60hp etec

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1348087717

I mainly use my jackplate to run really skinny or just idle across and area that, if you unable to raise the motor vertically it would hit the bottom

I only run it a the highest point to clear area and a short distance.

Other than that, the jackplate with the icommand gauge will tell you where you are getting your best milage for that speed and rpm.  It optimizes performance.


Here is mine










http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1315411773

Hope this helps

Any other questions feel free to contact


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Pro's
> you have 20 more HP
> your engine doesnt work as hard at cruising speeds
> better gas milage
> ...


^ this


----------



## Jax_0A9 (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks High + Dry very helpful links. Any other advise? How does it handle chop? Have you fish 3 adults in it? One poling two fishing?


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

I mainly fish 2 but paint it black has had 3 on his skiff several times and has no issues

I handles the chop but like any skiff prefers the calmer waters

I have had it 3-4's in Biscayne bay and it handled it but was a wet ride with the 20MPH crosswind lol

Remember its a technical poling skiff not a bay boat.

You cant fish an inlet on a rough day and not expect to take waves over the bow.

For me, it is perfect for Biscayne Bay, Flamingo, Chokoloskee, and the Keys 

The Atlantic Ocean the other day was so calm, I almost took it trolling for Dolphin. lol


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome Jacksonville

Look around on here and you will find all the pictures you desire. If I might make a suggestion, go the the classified section and check out Paint it Black's copperhead for sale. You can buy a sweet water ready without the wait.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

> Pro's
> you have 20 more HP
> your engine doesnt work as hard at cruising speeds
> better gas milage
> ...


X2 on all the above . Feel free to PM me if you have other questions.  And welcome!


----------



## Jax_0A9 (Apr 5, 2013)

Anybody in Jax with a copperhead center console they would do a demo ride in?


----------



## Jax_0A9 (Apr 5, 2013)

I am been down to see Mel and his shop. Got a quick ride in a tiller set up. He showed me around and even told me a few other boats to look at in the same type of boat. Great guy and Erin has been super responsive to me. Can't expect more than that. I am getting close to ordering.


----------



## jrjanisaitis (Mar 4, 2013)

Sounds real familiar! I went down to Ankona with the Copperhead center console on my mind and walked out with a Cayenne tiller that is one bad ass skiff. Mel and family are great people! If you want to water test the Cayenne I am in Mosquito Lagoon almost every weekend.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I fished almost exclusively all fall and winter with 3 guys on board. You can even watch my video, that's mostly all three guys in the skiff. One person fly fishing up front, one man poling, and one manning the camera. But two guys fishing with spinning rods simultaneously is also very doable. I used to do that all the time before I started fishing with the fly rods exclusively. 

https://vimeo.com/60124708
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsmncqTag_c&list=UU0Y3jrPrG13iWeDR2MGte5g&index=1


----------



## mrbearhunt (Feb 5, 2013)

Can you fly fish from the back deck without the poling platform getting in the way? I'm waiting on a Copperhead also and sometimes fish lakes and rivers where you wouldn't need to be on the platforn and have 2 fly fishers onboard.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm sure you can. I've fly fished off the poling platform plenty of times, with a buddy fly fishing of the bow. That is shown on another one of my videos.
It's all about line management. Get yourself a waist basket.


https://vimeo.com/44019460


----------



## mrbearhunt (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks , nice video, I plan on using a stick pin would you recomend a 8' or 10'?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I prefer the Wang Anchor. Mine is 8'. I may even change it out for a 6'.


----------



## Flats_running1 (Nov 21, 2012)

I heard these boats are like riding in a washing machine but they supposedly get skinny..your call but you should prolly get a test ride when it's blowing 15 -20mph.. Just my opinion


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I heard these boats are like riding in a washing machine but they supposedly get skinny..your call but you should prolly get a test ride when it's blowing 15 -20mph.. Just my opinion



That's inaccurate. By all means, let me know when you want to hop in my copperhead for a ride across Biscayne Bay.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

> I heard these boats are like riding in a washing machine but they supposedly get skinny..your call but you should prolly get a test ride when it's blowing 15 -20mph.. Just my opinion


 [smiley=stirthepot.gif] ?

Not my experience.  I have a smooth ride in a light to moderate chop, and can get very skinny!


----------



## dan_pereira (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey folks, new lurker hear, enjoying all the info that is bantered about, good stuff. Question, is it true that the normal build time for a Copperhead averages 6 to 8 months? I am not saying that is good or bad by the way, actually that says a lot for the boat if folks are willing to wait that long. 

Thanks


----------



## flyfishtyler (Apr 18, 2013)

Just got an email today from Erin at Ankona. 8 months...


----------



## dan_pereira (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I honestly don't know what is more impressive, the fact that Ankona builds a boat that is so popular and wanted that a new build buyer is willing to wait this long or the ability of the buyer to physically and mentally stand it. I am quite sure I would have to spend a few weeks in rehab due to the anticipation and anxiousness! Obviously I am kidding, but that is a true testament to the boat builder. Is this an average lead time for the other Ankona models?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Thanks for the info. I honestly don't know what is more impressive, the fact that Ankona builds a boat that is so popular and wanted that a new build buyer is willing to wait this long or the ability of the buyer to physically and mentally stand it.   I am quite sure I would have to spend a few weeks in rehab due to the anticipation and anxiousness!  Obviously I am kidding, but that is a true testament to the boat builder. Is this an average lead time for the other Ankona models?



ShadowCast I believe is 6 to 8 weeks, the SUV is 3 months, Copperhead is 8 months...


----------



## Flats_running1 (Nov 21, 2012)

I heard there's only 3 or 4 people that work there that's why there is such a delay


----------



## mrbearhunt (Feb 5, 2013)

They told me 6 months in Nov. soooo should be starting mine soon. Time moves slowly.


----------

